#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  نرم افزاری کم حجم و عالی برای تغییر سایز و اضافه کردن لوگوی سایت

## مصطفی رحمانیان

نرم افزاری کم حجم و عالی برای تغییر سایز و اضافه کردن لوگوی سایت
خودش اتوماتیک لوگو را به هر اندازه ای که مایل باشید در تصویر و با استفاده از لایه های تصویر ایجاد می کنه 
نمونه این عکس بی کیفیت و کوچک را ببینید که من بزرگ و با کیفیت کردم و اتوماتیک آرم سایت هم اضافه شد

----------

*1212ali*,*A.shahryar*,*Arash44*,*d.rmardin*,*DPS12*,*hamid_diba*,*khosrowG*,*REZA164690*,*Service Manual*,*Shami*,*str*,*صابری*,*پویاسیستم*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

